# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Είδη - Ράτσες >  Ayam cemani

## Corvus

μια απο τις ρατσες που απεκτησα τελευταια,τα μαυρα κοτοπουλα!Εχω ενα κοκκορα και δυο κοτουλες!
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ayam_Cemani

----------


## gianniskilkis

Αριστείδη εκτός την ¨μαυρίλα¨ , είναι κάτι το ιδιαίτερο ;

----------


## Corvus

χαχα λενε οτι ειναι πιο θρεπτικο το κρεας τους.δε θα τα δοκιμασω παντως για να χω αποψη.ειναι πολυ ομορφα και ακριβα για να τα φας.

----------

